# I'm never grilling chicken again



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I used my smoker for the first time, just threw together a brine, let the chicken sit for 18 hours, put a little rub on it and threw it in the smoker for 4 hours using old hickory chips I had on hand. It was not the best chicken I've ever had but it was definitely the most juicy and was quite good. 
I asked my girlfriend, who was not thrilled with my smoker purchase ("I don't like the taste"), what she wanted to eat tomorrow and she suggested I go get another chicken and some pork for the smoker. Win! According to her we will also now be smoking the Christmas turkey. I'm excited to learn more about smoking over the next few months. Time to find some mullet...
So, if you've got a favorite brine or rub, I'd love to hear about it or see the recipe! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the club! I put McCormicks Omaha Steak Seasoning on just about everything these days. Amazon had big jugs of it pretty cheap.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If that's a stack smoker I used to smoke a turkey for years but my trick was to put a ham on top (turkey on bottom rack) and the ham drippings would continually drip over the bird while smoking. I also liked using the Jack Daniels used barrel smoker chips. THAT was the tastiest birds that I have ever had in my life. Congrats on the change of heart that you instigated.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Just had a smoked turkey for thanks giving for the first time ever this year. It was good and juicy but it just cant beat the deep fried chicken imo


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Did a smoked turkey for thanksgiving, probably one of the best turkeys I've ever had. Didn't brine but tried a dry rub on a oiled bird and left it overnight in the fridge.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty soon maybe you can talk her into getting ya an egg!!!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

So what kind of smoker are you using? I'm looking at the Masterbuilt electrics.

Rick


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

shootnstarz said:


> So what kind of smoker are you using? I'm looking at the Masterbuilt electrics.
> 
> Rick


Rick, I picked up a Masterbuilt 40" electric from an Amazon.com lightning sale. I'm enjoying it so far but then again I've hardly used it at all. For me it was important to have something that required minimum effort and attending, so that's possible with the a-maze-n pellet smoker combined with the masterbuilt.


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

I use this rib recipe on my Masterbuilt. I use baby back ribs instead of St. Louis style ribs

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/ultimate-smoky-sweet-ribs


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Try injecting the chicken next time for a flavor out of this world!. I inject my briskets also. My wife want me to do a chicken or a brisket every weekend.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

get yourself a pork butt, rub it real heavy with 'butt rub', wrap it in aluminum foil and smoke it low and slow (about 300 degrees) until internal temp=190degress (about 4 hours). Use a mix of mesquite and pecan and hickory. You can thank me later.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

all the food sounds and looks great so we need this forum to grow. 
Being the " House Husband " while the wife works [ she enjoys her job ] and I enjoy doing what I want when I want to do it so that makes me the cook if I want some decent food.

keep sharing this info and pics guys


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I have both a horz grill smoker and a brinkman trailmaster verticle smoker. I love grillin and smoking. Go to www.barbquepitboys.com theres years of experience and they show you everything. They have several good recipes for spices. Also "you tube" what you wanna cook the day before. Reason I say that in case it needs to be marinated overnight. Another tip is to start your grill about two hours before so the temp will stabilize. Walmart has a thermometer that has a probe so you can keep up with internal temp.


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

http://bbqpitboys.com/ try this site


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome suggestions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

